# Silent Hill



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey all, you are gonna see me post alot more as we get closer to October as this is an awesome month for me. Loads of Horror movies go on sale :jump:

Anyways here is my review on Silent Hill. When I was a weee bit younger I played Silent Hill on PC and loved it. Scary (for its time) and was methodical. The movie was IDENTICAL to the games story which I applaud those with the stones to do this. 

The video is very dark and raspy, the grey ashen air is spooky like a dirty winter snow. When the siren whales is stark warning the darkness breaks into life. I must say that Silent Hill gives me the creeps. Its very difficult to do so.

Video: 4/5 *some artifacting
Audio: 3.5/5 *only Dolby Digital 5.1

Silent Hill :T :T 

~Bob


----------

